# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Kimdir Bu Egemen Bağış?

## bozok

*Kimdir Bu Egemen Bağış?*


 

*üldürülen teröristlerin yasını tutan Devlet Bakanı.*

AKP'nin Devlet Bakanı Egemen Bağış dedi ki: 

"Ocağına ateş düşen sadece 11 şehidin ailesi değil. 
30 yıl bunu söylemedik, peki ne oldu? 
Onların da TC kimliği var" 

Bir ülkenin Devlet Bakanı, o ülkenin askerlerini şehit ederken öldürülen 
teröristlerin yasını tutabilir mi? 

AKP'nin Devlet Bakanı ve Avrupa Birliği Başmüzakerecisi Egemen Bağış, 16 
Haziran 2010 günü İzmir Musevi Cemaati Yönetim Kurulu ile Swiss Otel’de bir sohbet toplantısı yaptı. 

İzmir Musevi Cemaati Onursal Başkan Moris Bencuya ve beraberindeki heyetle görüşen Bağış'a İzmir Valisi de refakat etti. 

Musevi Cemaati'nin yayın organı şalom'un verdiği bilgiye göre Egemen Bağış, 
İstanbul’daki Musevi Cemaati ile olan yakın ilişkilerinden bahsetti. Bu ilişkileri 
İzmir Musevi Cemaati ile de kurmak istediğini söyledi. 

Bağış, konuşmasının devamında şunları söyledi: 

*"Azınlık ve gayrımüslim terimlerini beğenmiyorum.* 

*Bu ülkede kimin köklerinin daha eskiye dayandığı araştırma konusudur.* 

*Dolayısıyla, kimin azınlık kimin çoğunluk olduğu bilinemez."* 

Bu sözlerin tercümesi şudur: 

*"Bu topraklarda biz Yahudilerin kökleri Türklerden daha eskiye dayanmaktadır. "* 

Araya *"Araştırma konusudur"* sözlerini sıkıştırması bir anlam ifade etmiyor. 

Böyle bir araştırma yok çünkü. 

M.ü. 2000 lerde Yahudi Peygamberi İbrahim'in Urfa bölgesinde yaşamış olduğuna atıf yapıyor, ayrıca son zamanlarda moda olan bir iddia da, Yahudilerin Babil sürgünü dönüşünde geride bıraktıkları Yahudilerin şimdiki Kürtler olduğu şeklinde. (Bu iddia, Kürtleri İsrail taraftarı yapmak için ortaya atılmış bir palavra. Barzani ailesinin Kürtleşmiş Yahudi olduğu iddiası doğru olsa bile, böyle istisnalar bütün Kürtlerin Yahudilerden gelmiş olduğunu göstermez.) 

Egemen Bağış'ın sözlerinin tercümesinin bu olduğunun kanıtları nelerdir? 

Birincisi, bu sözleri Musevi Cemaati Yönetimi huzurunda söylemesi, 
ikincisi, New York'taki Musevi Kolejinde eğitim görmüş olması 
üçüncüsü, öldürülen teröristlerin yasını tutması. (Kürtlerin Yahudi olduğu iddiasını biliyorsunuz. Eggman Bagish, bu yüzden Yahudi (!) kardeşlerinin yasını tutuyor) 

dördüncüsü, ismi. 

Hem adı hem de soyadı İbrani isimleri listesinde var: *Eggman* (Egmen) ve 
*Bagish* (Bagiş). Bu kadar büyük tesadüf olamaz. 

Eggman Bagish, Büyük Kürdistan (Yani esas adıyla İkinci İsrail) devletinin kurulması uğrunda elinden geleni yapmaktadır. 

İlk amacı bu devletin kurulması olan Amerika'nın Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi'nin Eşbaşkanı Recep Bey'in, suç ortaklarını çok iyi seçtiği her geçen gün daha iyi anlaşılmaktadır. 


*Yahudi Koleji mezunu Eggman Bagish* 

++++++++++++ +++++++++ +++++++++ ++ 

İbranice adı Eggman Bagish olan Egemen Bağış, New York'taki BARUCH Kolejinde tahsil görmüş. 

BARUCH, İbranice KUTSAL anlamına geliyor. 

Okulun tam adı: 

*"The Baruch College of The City University of New York"* 

İşte Vikipedi bilgileri: 


Egemen Bağış 


Vikipedi, özgür ansiklopedi 


Egemen Bağış (d. 23 Nisan 1970, Siirt), Türk siyasetçi.40 yaşında 
2002'de İstanbul Milletvekili seçilen Egemen Bağış, AB ile tam üyelik görüşmelerini yürütmek üzere Ocak 2009'dan bu yana Devlet Bakanı ve Başmüzakereci olarak görevini yürütmektedir. 

Daha önce AK Parti Dış İlişkilerden Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcılığı yapan Bağış, Genel Başkan Yardımcısı olarak AK Parti'nin en yüksek yürütme organı olan Merkez Yürütme Kurulu üyeliğinde bulunmuştur. 

Uluslararası ilişkilerde ve diplomaside AK Parti'nin kilit ismi olarak görev yapmış olan Bağış, partinin ulusal, uluslararası temaslarında ve teşkilatlarında dış politika konularında yönlendirme ve koordine etme görevini yerine getirmiş, önemli küresel gelişmelerin parti yönetimine akışını koordine etmiştir. 

Egemen Bağış'ın halen yürütmekte olduğu görevler: 

Devlet Bakanı ve Başmüzakereci 
İstanbul Milletvekili 

2002–2009 yılları arasında yürüttüğü görevler: 

AK Parti Dış İlişkiler ve Dış Temsilciliklerden Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı 

AK Parti Merkez Yürütme Kurulu üyesi 

AK Parti Merkez Karar ve Yönetim Kurulu üyesi 

Başbakan Sn. Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın Dış İlişkiler Danışmanı 

Türkiye-ABD Parlamentolar Arası Dostluk Grubu Başkanı 

NATO-Parlamenterler Asamblesi Transatlantik Komitesi Başkanı 
NATO-PA Türk Grubu Başkan Yardımcısı 

Türkiye’nin ABD nezdindeki temaslarında da faal olarak yer alan Egemen Bağış, 

22.Dönem Türkiye-ABD Parlamentolar arası Dostluk Grubu Başkanlığı’na seçilmiştir. Bu arada, NATO-Parlamenterler Asamblesi (PA)Transatlantik Komitesi Başkanlığı ve NATO-PA Türk Grubu Başkan Yardımcılığı Bağış’ın 22.Dönem’de yaptığı diğer görevler arasındadır. 

Sanata büyük ilgisi olan Bağış, İstanbul 2010 Avrupa Kültür Başkenti Projesi’nin Türkiye’ye kazandırılmasında büyük rol oynamış ve projenin Danışma Kurulu Başkanlığı görevini yürütmüştür. Ayrıca, İstanbul Modern ve *'Silahtarağa Santral'* Müzelerinin kuruluşlarına da öncülük etmiştir. 

Bağış, New York'ta bulunan Türk Amerikan Dernekleri Federasyonunun Başkanlığını yapmış ve bugüne kadar oy birliği ile iki defa üst üste seçilen tek başkan olma unvanını almıştır. Diğer yandan, bir devlet birimi olan Yurt Dışındaki Türkler Danışma Kurulu'nda üye olarak hizmet vermiştir. 

Babası Abdullah Bağış 1974–1979 yılları arasında Siirt Belediye 
Başkanlığı yapmıştır. 

'The Baruch College of The City University of New York' İşletme Fakültesi İnsan Kaynakları bölümünde lisans eğitimi görüp, Kamu Yönetimi üzerine de yüksek lisans yapan Egemen Bağış, evli ve iki çocuk babasıdır. 

8 Ocak 2009 tarihi itibariyla başmüzakereci ve devlet bakanı olarak hükümette görev almıştır. 

Ali Serdar BOLAT [email protected] superonline. com 

29.06.2010 09:39 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------

